# Can you have beer at hurricane / bear lake



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thinkning about going fishing in Munson since snapper have eaten everything in the gulf and I can't do anything to stop them. I thought state parks didn't allow alcohol, but I saw on the web there wasn't alcohol allowed in posted areas. Is Hurricane lake a posted area?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive never had any problems. Just dont advertise.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Unless something has changed recently it is illegal. I got caught about2 or 3years ago. I was 18 or 19 and at the entrance. I was lucky he let me pour the whole cooler full of beer out one by one. He was sure to let me know that too. It is still illegal

This is directly from the State of Florida website

Alcoholic beverages are prohibited in public areas in all state parks. In some instances when private, fee-based events are scheduled, such as the annual "Pops in the Garden" held at the Alfred B Maclay State Gardens and State Park, alcoholic beverages may be allowed.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I have not been there in several years but when I went I always carried some in the cooler to have while fishing. Never had a problem.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Technically, it is not allowed. It depends if the ranger that you meet has already been pissed off by someone before you. Most of the time in my experiences out there, as long as you don't advertise it and don't get drunk and act a fool, they will not bother you about it. The biggest thing is they do not want a drunk, loud person giving them trouble.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for info. I'll just skip the beer. Not worth any potential hassle.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wise decision. The fine is $175 bucks plus probation. The EPA officers appear out of the woods and "BAM" got ya. Take it from the voice of experience.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

If you're fishing and have one or two it probably won't be a problem, the rules are to keep dumbasses from throwing keggers out there.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive drank a few up there with no problems,not sure if there is any signs posted or anything.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (2/27/2009)*If you're fishing and have one or two it probably won't be a problem, the rules are to keep dumbasses from throwing keggers out there.


Wrong. I personally had the one beer in my can cooler and two in my softpack cooler with the rest being Pepsi. Total of 3 beer cans. EPA officer walked out of the woods with binoculars and busted me. I had the same opinion you have that if it's concealed and no drunken behavior it would be all good. I was wrong.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *H2OMARK (2/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (2/27/2009)*If you're fishing and have one or two it probably won't be a problem, the rules are to keep dumbasses from throwing keggers out there.
> ...


Dang. Sounds like a good appilication for those magnetic, stick on Pepsi labels.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

It's nothing more than a revenue getter for the state right now. EPA fella that got me was real nice AND apologetic about it. He knows what the game is and felt bad but there was nothing he could do. I fully understand.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

got any for sale?:letsdrink


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Just like the other areas around here you cannot have beer on state property. My girlfriend got a $50 fine last year for having a beer in Blackwater Forest. Where do I get those labels at? :letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kidsoncoffee (2/28/2009)*Just like the other areas around here you cannot have beer on state property. My girlfriend got a $50 fine last year for having a beer in Blackwater Forest. Where do I get those labels at? :letsdrink


http://www.prankplace.com/dh_canlabels.htm


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (2/26/2009)*Ive never had any problems. Just dont advertise.


LOL... is that a beer your holding in your avatar?


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, its kinda up to your definition of "illegal". Its only illegal if you get caught. In the case of my luck, it wasillegal.:reallycrying


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it's illegal.........I got caught with 2 coolers full one day. Ranger said that when he got back he didn't want to see any alcohol. Joking I said that I don't think I can drink it all in time.........he did not find it funny......lol.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wrong answer, Ray. I've never had a problem out in a boat.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

If you're on a boat they can still "pull you over" board you and search anything they want. Just like if you don't hav enough life jackets, if you're under 24 without a boater education card driving a 10hp or more motor, or if you have alcohol. The fines can be steep.


----------

